# RotoZip vs. Dremel 400



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i got a rotozip a few weeks ago and i've used it for cutting out holes etc. i decided that i also needed a dremel for fine grinding and sanding. however, i discovered that both tools can have a flex-shaft extension, which is less of a perk with dremel because it is already pretty small (though the flex-shaft extender is even smaller). my question for the experienced folks here is: how justified is it to have both tools, since there seems to be a larger intersection of application than i originally thought ? 

i plan to use dremel for stuff like fine woodwork lacquer removal (corners etc.), polishing antique bricks etc. i intended rotozip for stuff like cutting out holes, etc. i have to say that i do not like rotozip that much, since the sabre bits for it are real fragile and break like crazy.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I own both of them and they really are two different tools. They might have some over lapping tasks but each one has their own set of tasks they do. The rotozip is used alot for drywall and wood and metal and tile, and is much more heavy duty than the dremel. The dremel is more of a precise/detail tool. It has more bits for polishing/sanding and other detail jobs. I've tried to do some heavy jobs with the dremel like remove grout, cut drywall out, etc. and found it just doesn't do the job like a rotozip. I don't think the rotozip would be good at doing the more precise/detail jobs being it is heavier and has more power than the little dremel. In my opinion they are not an interchangeable tool.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks ponch, this is helpful.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

No problem. Most of the attachments for the dremel that make it seem like it can do anything don't really work well. Like the grout removal attachment and the router attachment, I tried them and the dremel is best used as a dremel and not other tools. You mentioned that you have been snapping alot of bits in the rotozip? I snap a bit now and then but not enough to complain about. I found the biggest reason they snap is when I push to hard and they heat up. What are you trying to cut threw? Are you pushing it hard or just letting the tool do the work? I think there might be a reason that you are breaking enough bits to be unhappy about it.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

ponch37300 said:


> What are you trying to cut threw?


plywood and 1 inch lumber.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have cut alot of plywood with my rotozip and never noticed the bits snapping alot. Are you using the guide bits or the bits with cutting edge all the way to the end of the bit? How deep does the bit go in to the wood? How many bits are you snapping? Just sounds like something is going on to cause this many problems.


----------



## jadire (Mar 3, 2011)

ponch37300 said:


> I own both of them and they really are two different tools. They might have some over lapping tasks but each one has their own set of tasks they do. The rotozip is used alot for drywall and wood and metal and tile, and is much more heavy duty than the dremel. The dremel is more of a precise/detail tool. It has more bits for polishing/sanding and other detail jobs. I've tried to do some heavy jobs with the dremel like remove grout, cut drywall out, etc. and found it just doesn't do the job like a rotozip. I don't think the rotozip would be good at doing the more precise/detail jobs being it is heavier and has more power than the little dremel. In my opinion they are not an interchangeable tool.


Hi, you both have been very informative...but I'd like to ask you a question regarding your comment on using ROTOZIP for wood. I'm about to lay down some wood laminate. Will I be able to use the rotozip to cut the wood pieces to size, or will I have to use some other tool--such as a circular saw?

jade


----------

